# Do You Use and Air Purifier?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I have 3 of the Ionic Breeze from Sharper Image. I've had them for 3-4 years and am very pleased. With 4 dogs, no odor and less allergic reaction when my dil comes to visit. They have no filter to replace... you just clean the metal blades every week or so. They were quite expensive but was able to get mine refurbished thru their outlet store and so got a good price. Since Sharper Image filed for bankrupcy and is closing stores, I wonder if there are good prices to be had????????


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I would also be interested in finding out about this. The amount of dust that is brought into the house is incredible!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Actually, upon doing some research, if I were in the market I would look further into this brand. http://www.blueairstore.com/product/689122000428-R.html It does have replaceable filters but not the ozone controversy that the Sharper Image brand has.


----------



## OceanTheGolden (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't, but I think I might have to get one, especially if I add another golden pup to my house xD


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Actually, upon doing some research, if I were in the market I would look further into this brand. http://www.blueairstore.com/product/689122000428-R.html It does have replaceable filters but not the ozone controversy that the Sharper Image brand has.


Ive been under a rock!
There was an ozone controversy??
Thanks for the heads up Betty...


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I do not use one currently however I have pondered over the idea for a while. With 2 cats and the Tuff dog there is lots of stuff in the air.

I did not know there was any controversy about the Sharper Image air purifiers. I have almost convinced my self that is what I want. I guess i need to further investigate.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AlanK said:


> I do not use one currently however I have pondered over the idea for a while. With 2 cats and the Tuff dog there is lots of stuff in the air.
> 
> I did not know there was any controversy about the Sharper Image air purifiers. I have almost convinced my self that is what I want. I guess i need to further investigate.


 
google ionic breeze problems. Evidently the problems with these ( and I have THREE) is what drove them into bankrupcy. I think I'm going with the BlueAir ones....expensive but with HEPA filters.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> google ionic breeze problems. Evidently the problems with these ( and I have THREE) is what drove them into bankrupcy. I think I'm going with the BlueAir ones....expensive but with HEPA filters.


Thanks I will check this out.


----------

